# Going Lithium



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...attery-modules-86089.html?p=375099#post375099


----------



## Wishes (Feb 15, 2014)

Eric said:


> My lead acid pack has given up on me so i'd like to go lithium on the scooter.
> 48V40Ah, bms, charger, preferably in one package. Now i need to find a reliable company that is going to sell me this. andy advice?
> There is so much to find on this LiFep04, its hard to know what to buy and what not to buy.


I've converted a few escooters from Lead acid batteries to Lifepo4 packs and also to Li-ion packs. 

The difference you will encounter with Lifepo4, is your power level meter will become useless. Lead acid batteries, and Li-ion batteries have a constant voltage drop as you use up its stored capacity. Typically with Li-ion cells, your max voltage will drop on average .6 volts during the use of its capacity.

Lead acid batteries drop about .8 volt, or almost 1 volt. So the battery meter gauge on the dash of your escooter is tuned for a 1 volt drop from full to empty. Give or Take. 

Lifepo4, however, will provide a constant voltage for 85 to 90% of its use. So your meter will indicate full, until your battery is practically empty. The only effective way to track consumption on a Lifepo4 battery, is with an AMP meter, that measures and calculates the AH pulled from the battery. 

Also you will not get an exact 48 volts with lifepo4. Typically, they use 18 cells at that have a nominal voltage of 3.3 volts. Which give you 52 volts. I have had to add a resistance to some -escooter dash power meters to offset the extra voltages. Or the needle gets buried past the full indicator on the meter. 



Wishes


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Were can i buy such an AMP meter? Could be usefull to have an idea of the left over battery capacity


----------



## Wishes (Feb 15, 2014)

Eric said:


> Were can i buy such an AMP meter? Could be usefull to have an idea of the left over battery capacity


Here is an example of one from ebay. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/High-Precisi...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54007f73ed


----------

